
Deep Learning, the Curse of Dimensionality, and Autoencoders - jonbaer
http://www.kdnuggets.com/2015/03/deep-learning-curse-dimensionality-autoencoders.html
======
galapago
> Autoencoders are an extremely exciting new approach to unsupervised learning

They are not new.

~~~
jostmey
Yeah, but some of methods that make the technique successful are less than ten
years old.

------
idunning
Original content is at [http://nikhilbuduma.com/2015/03/10/the-curse-of-
dimensionali...](http://nikhilbuduma.com/2015/03/10/the-curse-of-
dimensionality/)

------
mercurial
Seems to me that you would seriously reduce the size of the problem by first
running a face-recognition algorithm, and then only analyzing the face...

~~~
chaosfactor
You've created a nice little chicken and egg problem for yourself.

~~~
im3w1l
I think he means first detect that there is a face at all, and where in the
image it is. When you know that, do further processing.

~~~
mercurial
That's the idea.

------
bayesianhorse
Sounds a bit like the age old method of producing medical professionals: Make
them read and reproduce large amounts of medical facts.

